# Does a tefillin trump a rosary?



## Berean (Jan 21, 2010)

Has anyone ever heard of one of these? Strapped on, it almost looks like something a Muslim suicide bomber would wear.

*Flight diverted to Pa. after confusion over prayer*

Thursday, January 21, 2010 10:50 am

PHILADELPHIA (AP) - A misunderstanding about an Orthodox Jewish prayer ritual led a US Airways Express captain to divert his Kentucky-bound plane to Philadelphia on Thursday, authorities said.

A 17-year-old boy on Flight 3079 traveling from New York to Louisville was using tefillin, a set of small black boxes attached to leather straps and containing biblical passages, said Philadelphia police Lt. Frank Vanore.

When used in prayer, one box is strapped to the arm while the other box is placed on the head.

"It's something that the average person is not going to see very often, if ever," FBI spokesman J.J. Klaver said.

The teen explained the ritual after being questioned by crew members, but the captain decided to land in Philadelphia anyway, authorities said.

The flight left LaGuardia Airport in New York around 7:30 a.m.; it landed without incident in Philadelphia about 90 minutes later and was met by police and officials from the FBI and Transportation Security Administration.

Authorities said the plane was searched and passengers were questioned. The teen, who is from White Plains, N.Y., and was traveling with his 16-year-old sister, was very cooperative, Vanore said.


----------



## etexas (Jan 21, 2010)

How sad!!! I have Jewish friends. I am not "defending" the uses of boxes and all that....but...that said....PLEASE! How leather boxes with bits of Scripture "usually from Moses" are a "threat".....get real! And brethren! DO, defend even Jewish people this right.....Why? Well, you let them keep pulling rugs, and you might get bounced from a flight someday when you pull your Holy Bible out!!!!!!! (I will defend a Catholic and the Rosary....as FAR as the rights to use them without persecution!


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 21, 2010)

Believe it or not, the origin of the practice comes from this verse:

Exo 13:9 "And it shall be for a sign unto thee upon thine hand, and for a memorial between thine eyes, that the LORD'S law may be in thy mouth: for with a strong hand hath the LORD brought thee out of Egypt."

They actually have a tiny copy of the law in those boxes. One is worn on the arm or wrist, and one is strapped to the forehead.

They are not that big, but they do look strange if you've never seen them.


----------



## etexas (Jan 21, 2010)

VictorBravo said:


> Believe it or not, the origin of the practice comes from this verse:
> 
> Exo 13:9 "And it shall be for a sign unto thee upon thine hand, and for a memorial between thine eyes, that the LORD'S law may be in thy mouth: for with a strong hand hath the LORD brought thee out of Egypt."
> 
> ...


 Thank you Vic! I have seen them, and Vic is correct! They are (mostly) Laws of Moses in small slips/or scrolls in usually leather boxes....while perhaps a bit strange to those who do not know them.....they are HARDLY scary looking! I have seen my Orthodox Jewish friends with them! Pax est Bonum


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jan 21, 2010)

While this is pretty sad I certainly can see the issue. A strange looking religous ritual on an airplane taking off from NYC...you would have to be crazy not to find out what is going on. On the other hand, after investigating on the plane, it should have cleared the matter.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jan 21, 2010)

Jesus associated them with spiritual terrorism: 

Matthew 23: Then Jesus said to the crowds and to his disciples, 2 “The scribes and the Pharisees sit on Moses' seat, 3 so practice and observe whatever they tell you—but not what they do. For they preach, but do not practice. 4 They tie up heavy burdens, hard to bear, and lay them on people's shoulders, but they themselves are not willing to move them with their finger. 5 t They do all their deeds to be seen by others. For they make a their *phylacteries *broad and their fringes long, 6 and they love the place of honor at feasts and the best seats in the synagogues 7 and greetings in the marketplaces and being called rabbi by others. 8 But you are not to be called rabbi, for you have one teacher, and you are all brothers. 9 And call no man your father on earth, for you have one Father, who is in heaven. 10 Neither be called instructors, for you have one instructor, the Christ. 11 The greatest among you shall be your servant. 12 Whoever exalts himself will be humbled, and whoever humbles himself will be exalted.

This is then followed by the seven woes and the lamentation over Jerusalem.


----------



## etexas (Jan 21, 2010)

nleshelman said:


> Jesus associated them with spiritual terrorism:
> 
> Matthew 23: Then Jesus said to the crowds and to his disciples, 2 “The scribes and the Pharisees sit on Moses' seat, 3 so practice and observe whatever they tell you—but not what they do. For they preach, but do not practice. 4 They tie up heavy burdens, hard to bear, and lay them on people's shoulders, but they themselves are not willing to move them with their finger. 5 t They do all their deeds to be seen by others. For they make a their *phylacteries *broad and their fringes long, 6 and they love the place of honor at feasts and the best seats in the synagogues 7 and greetings in the marketplaces and being called rabbi by others. 8 But you are not to be called rabbi, for you have one teacher, and you are all brothers. 9 And call no man your father on earth, for you have one Father, who is in heaven. 10 Neither be called instructors, for you have one instructor, the Christ. 11 The greatest among you shall be your servant. 12 Whoever exalts himself will be humbled, and whoever humbles himself will be exalted.
> 
> This is then followed by the seven woes and the lamentation over Jerusalem.


Nathan, with respect, this is out of context of the discussion! I would without SHAME, defend the Catholic right to a Rosary on a plane or the teffilim of the Jews! Why? Because I am a compromiser????? Tell yourself that. NO! I defend from a "PRACTICAL" stance! Things keep going like that, and as I say, there may come point where you open you Holy Bible and some passenger "buzzes" that "You are making them nervous." You get chucked from a plane at the closest stop!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jan 21, 2010)

Etexas: Sure. I understand that practicalities of that. I do not think that one who defends religious freedom is a compromiser on these issues.


----------



## etexas (Jan 21, 2010)

nleshelman said:


> Etexas: Sure. I understand that practicalities of that. I do not think that one who defends religious freedom is a compromiser on these issues.


 Thank you Nathan! All I am defending are basic rights of religious freedom!


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 21, 2010)

Does a tefillin trump a rosary?

A double sided/blessed scapular trumps them both. 

"Whosoever dies wearing this (brown) scapular shall not suffer eternal fire. Mary's promise."


----------



## coramdeo (Jan 21, 2010)

Unashamed 116 said:


> While this is pretty sad I certainly can see the issue. A strange looking religous ritual on an airplane taking off from NYC...you would have to be crazy not to find out what is going on. On the other hand, after investigating on the plane, it should have cleared the matter.


 True! When was the last time an Orthodox Jew bombed an airplane? Or would that be positive profiling?


----------



## Berean (Jan 21, 2010)

Rich Koster said:


> Does a tefillin trump a rosary?
> 
> A double sided/blessed scapular trumps them both.
> 
> "Whosoever dies wearing this (brown) scapular shall not suffer eternal fire. Mary's promise."


 
I'd forgotten all about those itchy old scapulars. On some newer models the 'picture ends' came encased in plastic which were equally bad. But don't forget Miraculous Medals. We should do a list ranking all the RCC trinket garbage in order of alleged "powerfulness".


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 21, 2010)

Berean said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > Does a tefillin trump a rosary?
> ...


 
I smell a post bumping thread coming on


----------

